# mfsBSD Tweaks



## balanga (Jun 27, 2017)

I came across this interesting item a few days ago for tweaking mfsBSD, although I haven't followed it yet:-

https://gregoryo.wordpress.com/2015/04/15/mfsbsd-tweaks-to-help-automation/

I'm posting it here to remind me, since it was difficult to find it after my initial find.

What I would like to try and include in mfsBSD is the ability to mount smbfs shares, but not sure where to start. Is there an smbfs PKG I can try to incorporate?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2017)

balanga said:


> Is there an smbfs PKG I can try to incorporate?


It's part of the base OS.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 28, 2017)

To clarify, see mount_smbfs(8).

Be aware, though, that this only supports SMBv1 which may be disabled on your Windows machines due to the WannaCry outbreak.  There are no definite plans to add support for SMBv2 or SMBv3 to mount_smbfs, although there is at least one person investigating the possibility.


----------



## balanga (Jun 29, 2017)

SirDice said:


> It's part of the base OS.



I don't think it is included in mfsBSD mini edition .


----------



## balanga (Jun 29, 2017)

phoenix said:


> To clarify, see mount_smbfs(8).
> 
> Be aware, though, that this only supports SMBv1 which may be disabled on your Windows machines due to the WannaCry outbreak.  There are no definite plans to add support for SMBv2 or SMBv3 to mount_smbfs, although there is at least one person investigating the possibility.



I want to mount SMB shares on a FreeNAS box after PXE booting mfsBSD, so I guess that doesn't really matter.


----------

